# دلونى والدال على الخير كفاعله



## ابراهيم زمراوى (17 أبريل 2011)

اخوتى الافاضل اساتذتى انا اعمل فى شركة بترولية فى تخصص لحام انابيب البترول حاصل على شهادة 6جى من twi وانا فى قسم الميكنيكا فى شركتى نعمل فى مجموعة متعددة الاعمل مثال نعمل فى صيانة المبادلات الحرارية نظافتها وتغيرها ةايضا الفلاتر بى انواعها .
مشكلتى التى امر بها الان اصبت انا بى انزلاق قضروفى فى الفقرة الرابعة والخامسة ممااثر على كتفى الايسر وانا فى حيرة بعد ان نصحنى الدكتور بالابتعاد والحزر من العمل الشاق ماذا افعل هل اقدم استقالتى من المصفاة ام اغير من وظيفتى وما هى اقرب الوظائف من اللحام وانا ابلغ من المعمر 29 عاما .وفقكم الله واتم عليكم نعمة الصحة..


----------



## ahmed alfaid (17 أبريل 2011)

حاول ان تأخذ دورة في التفتيش علي اللحام و اشتغل مفتش لحام معتمد (Welding Inspector) و هتلاقي الدورة دي في اكاديمية اللحام المصرية بمسطرد بس هتلاقيها بحاولي 2500 - 3000 دولار و بالتوفيق و ربنا يشفيك


----------



## ahmed alfaid (17 أبريل 2011)

اسف حسبتك من مصر ممكن تدور علي اي مكان في السودان بيعطي دورة تفتيش


----------



## ابراهيم زمراوى (17 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا اخى استاذ احمد على الرد لو امكن كم مدة الدورة لو سمحت وعنوان الاكاديمية بالظبط على فكرة انا درست لحام فى مصر معهد السلزيان دون بوسكو..*


----------



## ahmed alfaid (17 أبريل 2011)

علي فكرة اكاديمية اللحام المصرية مستوي التدريب فيها متدني كثيرا (علي حد معلوماتي والله اعلم)عن معهد دون بوسكو يعني من الاخر اللي بيروح يدرب هناك بيروح عشان ياخد شهاده بالذات شهادة مفتش اللحام لانها معتمده من معهد اللحام البريطاني وعلي العموم العنوان اسفل و مرفق اسعار دورات التفتيش و مدتها وبالتوفيق اخي الكريم: 
اكاديمية اللحام المصرية 
شارع ترعة الاسماعيلية - مسطرد - القليوبية
Tel. : (202)44745555 
Fax : (202)42205956​


----------

